# Cruise cycle for woman



## Derek7X (Jan 3, 2014)

Suppose the woman is competing in IFBB Figure with aspirations of winning the Olympia. What would you have her cruise on (keeping in mind she is very competitive and not just a typical female that is just "running anabolics", and keeping in mind she does not want to virilize obviously)?

My thoughts were:

-75ish nandrolone phenylproprionate a week for a ~4 week cruise.

I would be against even primobolan because the half-life is long and from research it seems that a lot of females get virilization from being on the androgens for long durations of time, so it can be much better controlled if it is a shorter ester. 


Looking forward to seeing YOUR opinions


----------



## srd1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Low dose Var?


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 4, 2014)

cruising on orals...? how can one do that if their blast is orals... 

they would be trying to stay healthy here so only injectables are possible


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 4, 2014)

25-50mg test prop every 5-7 days will do the trick.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 4, 2014)

From what I have read androgenic side effects take a long time to develop and can develop from low doses. That is why I think it would be best to do short cycles with breaks to allow androgenic side effects to go away.

GH, peptides, and insulin I think would be a better cruise to stay anabolic. Clenbuterol can used to stay hard.

t3 can be run in a b&c protocol. 50mcg during cruise 100-125mcg during blast. t3 can cause androgenic side effects in some people however.

--but I don't have any experience with female cycles and I don't have any interest in women so huge the have to blast and cruise.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> 25-50mg test prop every 5-7 days will do the trick.



Again I don't know about female cycles but that sounds like a retarded persons idea. I could understand running a low dose of testosterone for HRT and wellness. But as an anabolic for a woman testosterone would be my last pick. I can think of several cruises that would be better than that (but still bad)

10-20mg tren-e e3d

20mg anavar per day

40iu insulin regular, 16mg albuterol, 50mg anadrol EOD

60iu novorapid (15iu at mealtime), 15iu lantus, 10mg primobolan acetate inj. per day, igf des 1-3 100mcg site injections, peg-mgf 2500mcg e3d, 4iu GH, albuterol 8mg per day


----------



## srd1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> cruising on orals...? how can one do that if their blast is orals...
> 
> trying to stay healthy here so only injectables are possible



Gotcha ....understandable.....i  just figured var being as mild as it is with proper liver protection it would be a good one for females.


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 4, 2014)

25-50mg of prop a week to cruise on ?! That's giving a woman 1/2 - 1/4th the testosterone of a normal 18 year old male surging with hormones...

No offence, but where did you get this information from? I know women that took test prop at even 25mg a week and sounded like Kermit the Frog (a quote) in one week. Yes, they all vary in sides, but this just does NOT sound like a good idea...any basis for your claim/suggestion...I think it's really ignorant to give bad advice to people on the internet if you're not experienced with it.... =/

Anyways, a woman cruising on Tren!?!?

My lord...where exactly are you guys getting this information from?


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 4, 2014)

That was just a list of weird cycles that would still be better than test prop.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 4, 2014)

20mg var...2-3iu gh


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

Most( now I'm not stating a pro hvyweight) women do 10mg or 25 mg of a nandrolone compound if they chose to even do aas or even 50 mg of primobolan per week.
Peptides, slin and gh are an excellent idea for a female but the person needs to have funding and knowledge how to use and know what they are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

I wouldn't ask a guy this srs
I'm assuming you've watched Bostin Lloyd's untold truth female version? Palumbo goes through her full usage and advises what physique women should use. Go to an experienced women physique competitor, not a forum of males who (no offense) don't know shit about women's anabolic usage


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Or at least a lot of us know nothing o women's anabolics, I wouldn't say all


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 4, 2014)

good point slayston.

thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Llewllyn's Anabolics suggests 2.5-10mg per day for muscle growth. My apologies, I did not read that this was a cruise. There is a woman in my gym that uses this approach and does it for 4 weeks at a time. She is more of a bodybuilder than physique though.



Derek7X said:


> 25-50mg of prop a week to cruise on ?! That's giving a woman 1/2 - 1/4th the testosterone of a normal 18 year old male surging with hormones...
> 
> No offence, but where did you get this information from? I know women that took test prop at even 25mg a week and sounded like Kermit the Frog (a quote) in one week. Yes, they all vary in sides, but this just does NOT sound like a good idea...any basis for your claim/suggestion...I think it's really ignorant to give bad advice to people on the internet if you're not experienced with it.... =/
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 5, 2014)

That makes more sense Dorian, thanks for clarifying. Also, I am digging the "777", are you a fellow follower in Christ? Heh.

Yeah 70 prop a week for women would be way more bodybuilder-esque than Figure  especially on a cruise...


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks for input everybody


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 5, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> That makes more sense Dorian, thanks for clarifying. Also, I am digging the "777", are you a fellow follower in Christ? Heh.
> 
> Yeah 70 prop a week for women would be way more bodybuilder-esque than Figure  especially on a cruise...



Yes bro, Christ is the way, the truth, and the life.


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ripped358 (Jan 7, 2014)

My ex girlfriend was nuts.
She was taking enough prop for a man!
50mg every other day and 10mh car a day let me tell you she was so huge and ripped it was unbelievable .she could of easily of win any show she entered.
Now the bad part,she went from crazy to phsycotic.
Her voice started to change and was getting manly and clit was the size of a flaccid penis.the most disgusting thing I ever seen and I couldn't get rid of her .she was making my anxiety go through the roof and I was def not gonna have sex with him ,I meant her.
I tried breaking it up and she threatened me with dirt she had on me at the time.
I told her the mist a woman uses is 25mg a week of prop not 59mh every other day and she kept upping the anavar ,I think she was up to 30mg a day .
then she was taking proviron as well.
She was lifting more than most men in the gym at the time.
She had veins ontop of veins !
 To answer your question just lower her anavar dosage its so little in woman they can easily stay on most of the year with just lowering and upping anavar dosage


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 7, 2014)

asking how to win the ms Olympia and not virilize is like me asking how to win the mr Olympia and not suffer any hair loss or gyno...not gonna happen... I mean that Dana Lin Bailey chick (don't follow women's bb a whole lot) did a pretty good job at staying feminine but you can still see the manliness


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 7, 2014)

humpthebobcat - you are mistaken ...

dana linn bailey is PHYSIQUE , not figure...

ripped - wow , ridiculous story and gross...

very sketched about somebody being on orals 365 days a year man..

where are you getting this info man?

people's liver values can go hangwire in even 4 weeks, which is why 95% of people go 8 weeks MAXIMUM

she can check her liver enzymes I suppose and decide from there


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 7, 2014)

My bad Derek7x, didn't read well enough...I may be mistaken again...but I don't think 10mg of var will be harsh enough on the liver to bring enzymes to dangerous level....I almost want to say anything that will be safe from side effects(virilization) will be safe to run year round but I wolnt say that lol and as always, make sure u trust your source...I had a cop tell me one time (now granted this was a cop bulshitting but still prolly some truth to it ) when they busted british dragon back in the day and tested their shit...all the different compounds they were selling came back as testosterone lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

Ripped we need a picture of the queen brutha.. Break it out..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 7, 2014)

Error


----------



## ripped358 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ripped we need a picture of the queen brutha.. Break it out..



This was a long time ago ex-girlfriend ,she winded up becoming a lesbian,she was molested by her grandfather as a kid I'm sure that had something to do with it.
I haven't spoken to her in ages but the last time I did she was back to
Being anorexic so shes just skin and bones again.
Sad part about it her doc said her kidneys are failing and she does not care,she needs to be admitted to the psych unit again,and shes a nurse now.
Sad story but all true


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

Ohhhh crap..  sounds awful


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 7, 2014)

20mg Var(15-25) & 2-3iu gh(2-4) I didn't make up, is told to Me time & time again from a few IFBB Pro physique & figure that I know...the ones I know are along the same lines offseason


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't understand how people can have a healthy liver being on anavar 365 days a year, regardless of the dose.

I have seen many blood tests of women who took even 15-20mg for only 12 weeks and had HORRIBLE HORRIBLE liver panels.

I'm honestly just confused


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm confused too...why women want to take anabolics and work out just baffles me...they should just do yoga and tighten up those vag muscles...no aas  needed


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 7, 2014)

The ones I know are usually on 8-10 months a yr...they take 2-4 months off


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 8, 2014)

wow , I'm shocked.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 8, 2014)

With what pro males do why would You be?  If You think about it too women's careers are a lot shorter in the biz(I always thought b/c they don't all bloat/puff/offseason) & the consistant dieting/stims did it


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know any pro males that take orals 8-10 months of the year.

Orals are usually 4on/4off after bloodwork or maximum 8on/4-8off with bloodwork taken before starting. 

This includes IFBB Pros and people competing for the Olympia stage.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 9, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> 25-50mg test prop every 5-7 days will do the trick.



Yeah if you like a hairy back and square jaw.



butthole69 said:


> Again I don't know about female cycles but that sounds like a retarded persons idea. I could understand running a low dose of testosterone for HRT and wellness. But as an anabolic for a woman testosterone would be my last pick. I can think of several cruises that would be better than that (but still bad)
> 
> 10-20mg tren-e e3d
> 
> ...



Bro, please do us all a favor and NEVER advise a woman.  Tren has so many androgens that it can change a mans voice post puberty and you say a woman can cruise with it?!?!  And then 50mgs Anadrol EOD?!  Oh man, this would be worse than a sex change.



MightyJohn said:


> 20mg Var(15-25) & 2-3iu gh(2-4) I didn't make up, is told to Me time & time again from a few IFBB Pro physique & figure that I know...the ones I know are along the same lines offseason



More like 5mgs of var if youre going to cruise with it.




Derek7X said:


> I don't understand how people can have a healthy liver being on anavar 365 days a year, regardless of the dose.
> 
> I have seen many blood tests of women who took even 15-20mg for only 12 weeks and had HORRIBLE HORRIBLE liver panels.
> 
> I'm honestly just confused



Synthergine will allow for a healthy liver year round.



Derek7X said:


> I don't know any pro males that take orals 8-10 months of the year.
> 
> Orals are usually 4on/4off after bloodwork or maximum 8on/4-8off with bloodwork taken before starting.
> 
> This includes IFBB Pros and people competing for the Olympia stage.



I do, and they take synthergine and get blood work and are fine.  It just gets expensive.  However, their cholesterol on orals is a totally different story as it will be royally screwed.  But as for the liver, yes it can be protected.


----------



## Derek7X (Jan 9, 2014)

Amateurmale, you said a few things I didn't have the heart to say, thank you for sharing with everyone... Hahaha...

Anyways, yeah I am talking about cholesterol levels as well.


----------

